# Autoglym HD Wax



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I succumbed to the Halfords BOGOF offer and used it for the first time this week.

So............how did we get on?

Nice applicators along with a plush microfibre. So far, so good.

Applied a very thin layer and left for about 15 minutes - the swipe test confirmed this was enough. The wax buffed off with remarkable ease and left a very nice glassy look on Gabbiano Blue; even better.

Now, here's the good part. After two days, I rinsed the car off and I have never seen beading or sheeting like this - I have read that the beading with this kit is immense and it genuinely is. 

I'm not a big fan of Autoglym products as a rule (I do like Aqua Wax though) however, this wax is very, very good - I would dare to say that it compares very well to my current favourite (Supernatural) in a very favourable light.

Well done Autoglym and thank you, Halfords. :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

We should see a few more posts like this over the next week. Every Halfords I tried was out of stock.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

the beading/sheeting i found to compare as good as glasuer and concours, but i found the hd to be longer lasting. 

i have to admit ive never bought another wax over the last 12 months, so impressed with hd i took advantage of the bogoff and got 2 more pots today


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

It is an amazing wax, been using it for a few years now and although it's not very boutique or gives much feeling of glamour it does an amazing job at gloss/depth. The water beading is amazing to watch when you give a wash as well.


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I love seeing a car with a fresh coat of HD wax, it really brings out the gloss.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Will-S said:


> We should see a few more posts like this over the next week. Every Halfords I tried was out of stock.


Understandably.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

VinnyTGM said:


> I love seeing a car with a fresh coat of HD wax, it really brings out the gloss.


Indeedy. :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

slkman said:


> It is an amazing wax, been using it for a few years now and although it's not very boutique or gives much feeling of glamour it does an amazing job at gloss/depth. The water beading is amazing to watch when you give a wash as well.


I know.................never seen sheeting like it!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I may have to revisit this... I got a tub on the day it was released but was testing a few other waxes at the same time.

Sounds good!


----------



## iano C (Apr 4, 2010)

I have being using this for all the standard valets I do for the last good while and it's such a good all round wax for the money and a great finish.There's not much chance of me running out of it soon as I liked it so much I bought 20 kits.I might buy another 20 asap just in case everyone cops on to it lol.


----------



## Slim360 (Jul 15, 2010)

Cracking stuff, for the price u can't go wrong


----------



## Mbe60 (Jul 13, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I succumbed to the Halfords BOGOF offer and used it for the first time this week.
> 
> So............how did we get on?
> 
> ...


Did you use the HD Cleanser first?
I have just got some, have never used it, and was thinking of applying it after giving the car a coat of SRP first....


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

i'v just waxed my car with HD wax, if it rains in the morning i hope to see beeding


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Mbe60 said:


> Did you use the HD Cleanser first?
> I have just got some, have never used it, and was thinking of applying it after giving the car a coat of SRP first....


No, I didn't. It was already Lime Primed with a Coat of CG 50/50 - The HD weant straight over the top with no problems (I didn't think there would bem to be honest).


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Slim360 said:


> Cracking stuff, for the price u can't go wrong


Not at £20 each, you cant. :thumb:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Mbe60 said:


> Did you use the HD Cleanser first?
> I have just got some, have never used it, and was thinking of applying it after giving the car a coat of SRP first....


The HD Cleanser _removes_ wax and polish, so applying SRP and then HD Cleansing is the wrong way araound


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Autoglym UK said:


> The HD Cleanser _removes_ wax and polish, so applying SRP and then HD Cleansing is the wrong way araound


You've got your spelling the wrong way around too.....:wave:

On separate matter.....

SRP, HD Wax then EGP, or EGP then HD Wax?


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> You've got your spelling the wrong way around too.....:wave:
> 
> On separate matter.....
> 
> SRP, HD Wax then EGP, or EGP then HD Wax?


EGP isn't really necessary but if you do want to use it then apply it before the wax. Personally I wouldn't waste your time applying it as the wax coating is very durable.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

It's been my favourite wax for ages :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

I bought a tub before the halfords bogoff from ebay for £23 I did think it was the dangeles then I bought a Panel pot of Dodo Juice Purple Haze, The difrence is outstanding Dodo juice wins hands down the beading was more apparent & the depth was out of this world Just my opinion, (car is black magic metallic)

Regards Jason.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Having used all but that latest super v2 I prefer hd over the dodo, but like most things, eye of the beholder an all that.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> You've got your spelling the wrong way around too.....:wave:
> 
> On separate matter.....
> 
> SRP, HD Wax then EGP, or EGP then HD Wax?


Oh yes, typing to quickly again... as you seem to have done a couple of posts above: "weant"? 

If you would like to apply both EGP and HD always EGP first, although we do not feel it is necessary and would always say one or the other, obviously HD if you want the better of the two.



Red_Cloverleaf said:


> No, I didn't. It was already Lime Primed with a Coat of CG 50/50 - The HD weant straight over the top with no problems (I didn't think there would bem to be honest).


----------



## newsabloke (Sep 3, 2009)

Bought a pot of HD a couple of months ago and love it...... 

Put two coats on my ocean Blue porker a couple of months ago, It came up deep and glossy. It doesn't get out much but it was due its first clean on Sunday and it came up a as good as the day I put it on and the wax was still performing well.

You cant go wrong with £20.


----------



## Si..... (Jun 30, 2010)

im planning to head out to halfords soon myself to pick up the HD wax as i hear it has good properties in preventing damage from industrial fallout, is this correct?


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Si..... said:


> im planning to head out to halfords soon myself to pick up the HD wax as i hear it has good properties in preventing damage from industrial fallout, is this correct?





Autoglym Website said:


> Surfaces treated with High Definition Wax display very high gloss combined with exceptional resistance to environmental contaminants e.g. salt, detergents, UV light, acid rain, *industrial fallout*, etc. The product is completely free of abrasives, water and emulsifiers.


:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Si..... said:


> im planning to head out to halfords soon myself to pick up the HD wax as i hear it has good properties in preventing damage from industrial fallout, is this correct?


Do you think it'll also repel the whordes of invading Moor's too? :lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Autoglym UK said:


> Oh yes, typing to quickly again... as you seem to have done a couple of posts above: "weant"?
> 
> If you would like to apply both EGP and HD always EGP first, although we do not feel it is necessary and would always say one or the other, obviously HD if you want the better of the two.


"Weant" is a word invented by me, usually intended for my sole useage. :thumb:

As usual, typing too quickly from me too!


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

I was involved in a Halfords BOGOF end of last week involving the HD wax. Havent had a chance to use it but cant wait to see the results.

Just a quick question: after applying whats the best way to clean the pads?? if they need cleaning at all?


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Why dont you go on halfords web site check stock and reserve at local store


----------



## Si..... (Jun 30, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Do you think it'll also repel the whordes of invading Moor's too? :lol:


im not following why you said that?


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

Being a lover of all things Autoglym I've been using HD wax since it was launched. Having previously sourced HD online I Thought I'd take advantage of the Halfords bogof. I checked on-line as suggested in a previous post but no store within 30 miles had any in stock. Just this minute pulled in to my local store (Ayr) on my way home from work and found 6 boxes on the shelf...Yipee!...
PS. Didn't buy them all!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

borinous said:


> Just a quick question: after applying whats the best way to clean the pads?? if they need cleaning at all?


I run mines under a tap while squeezing the sponge to get as much wax off as possible. Once you've finished with the sponge put it back in the plastic bag it came in while it's still damp and then seal it shut. What you don't want to do is allow the sponge to be left to dry out as it'll likely go rock solid. You can buy a pack of the sponges for a couple of quid although to be fair if you care for the ones you've got they should last ages.


----------



## steve67 (Jun 26, 2010)

i'm conveted and off to halford, been looking at ag hd wax for a while..


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Gorrit. None in Barrow branch but reserve and collect in Lancaster. A couple of gallons of diesel and nowt else to do on a wet Tuesday afternoon. Not with her at work anyway.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi, im kind of new to this but i will be picking up my 2 tubs of AG hd wax tomorrow and when the weather allows ill be washing, claying (using Meguairs clay kit) and waxing the car.

My question is how long between each application should u leave it before applying the next coat? 

Thanks


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

I think it`s twenty four hours.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Hi, im kind of new to this but i will be picking up my 2 tubs of AG hd wax tomorrow and when the weather allows ill be washing, claying (using Meguairs clay kit) and waxing the car.
> 
> My question is how long between each application should u leave it before applying the next coat?
> 
> Thanks


You can apply the second coat immediately after the first one has been buffed off I believe. The instructions indicate the wax should be ready to buff off within 10-15 minutes but you can check for yourself by using the swipe test. Once I'd done the whole car I went back to the first panel and applied the second layer in the same way - so that would be about 60-90mins I think between layers. It's a really easy product to use and produces great results :thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info. If the weathers clear for more than a couple days Ill get cleaning and waxing, hopefully soon. Pictures to follow if i can get good enough before and after shots on my phone.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Thanks for the info. If the weathers clear for more than a couple days Ill get cleaning and waxing, hopefully soon. Pictures to follow if i can get good enough before and after shots on my phone.


No problem. Used the same meg clay kit myself before putting the wax on and it really is worthwhile for the finish you get.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Si..... said:


> im not following why you said that?


Tongue in cheek my man as I seriously doubt that anything other than lead will prevent damage (one way or another) from Industrial fall-out. :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

There's been plenty of rain today.................


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Went to collect my BOGOF stuff today from the nearest store today and took the last two HD kits on the shelf in an impulse buy.

My cars got Supernatural on just now so we'll see how it compares.


----------



## Mbe60 (Jul 13, 2010)

Autoglym UK said:


> The HD Cleanser _removes_ wax and polish, so applying SRP and then HD Cleansing is the wrong way araound


Sorry that was misleading. What I mean is, I have just bought some HD wax and was wondering if using SRP first as a prep would be ok. Or do I have to use the HD cleanser.
:newbie:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Mbe60 said:


> Sorry that was misleading. What I meant is, I have just bought some HD wax and was wondering if using SRP first as a prep would be ok. Or do I have to use the HD cleanser.
> :newbie:


If you've applied other polishes or waxes to your car in the past then it might be a good idea to use the cleanser to remove the leftovers. Once it's cleansed you may want to apply SRP if you have any light scratches or swirls. After those stages are out of the way you should have a perfectly clear surface for the wax to go on.


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Mbe60 said:


> Sorry that was misleading. What I mean is, I have just bought some HD wax and was wondering if using SRP first as a prep would be ok. Or do I have to use the HD cleanser.
> :newbie:


I use the cleanser after claying, it helps a lot with applying the srp afterwards, it just glides on. Followed by the wax.


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just bought some in the halfords BOGOF...used my mates the other day and was impressed by it. Normally use FinishKare 2685 - Pink Wax...will keep that for the 'standard' cars lol :thumb:


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

GolfFanBoy said:


> I run mines under a tap while squeezing the sponge to get as much wax off as possible. Once you've finished with the sponge put it back in the plastic bag it came in while it's still damp and then seal it shut. What you don't want to do is allow the sponge to be left to dry out as it'll likely go rock solid. You can buy a pack of the sponges for a couple of quid although to be fair if you care for the ones you've got they should last ages.


Great cheers so only a rinse off after use is nessecary. I presume then any wax left on after rinsing is ok providing the pad is kept damp in the bag.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Why do the sponges go rock hard, I wonder?


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i keep my sponges damp after use in a sealed sandwich bag, i guess they go hard due to the wax hardening off if there not kept damp and sealed


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

who45 said:


> i keep my sponges damp after use in a sealed sandwich bag, i guess they go hard due to the wax hardening off if there not kept damp and sealed


I wondered that too, but they go hard if they are left unmoistened even when they haven't been used.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

borinous said:


> Great cheers so only a rinse off after use is nessecary. I presume then any wax left on after rinsing is ok providing the pad is kept damp in the bag.


You'll get a fair bit of the wax off under the tap but the main thing is to keep it sealed damp.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

applied a bit too much wax. First time ever doing it tbh and was hard work by hand. So swapped to my DA with a microfibre bonnet and whoah. 

Lovely! Makes the metallic flakes in my silver really pop out.


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Friend at work bought som HD expecting BIG things on his new A5 cabby. He was dissapointed (his words).

He used some Megs cleaner wax at wkend and was happy with results.

Gonna let hime use my SN amd see if he likes ?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

SPECKY said:


> Friend at work bought som HD expecting BIG things on his new A5 cabby. He was dissapointed (his words).
> 
> He used some Megs cleaner wax at wkend and was happy with results.
> 
> Gonna let hime use my SN amd see if he likes ?


Perhaps his prep. wasn't as it should be?

I bought AD with mixed feelings as by and large, I have found AG products to be "average" at best. I was pleasantly surprised with HD.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

HD was is an OK product and beads nicely. 

I recently got rid of my pot because it was harder to remove than AS? WAX, and I want a product that is as easy as poss to apply.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

smegal said:


> HD was is an OK product and beads nicely.
> 
> I recently got rid of my pot because it was harder to remove than AS? WAX, and I want a product that is as easy as poss to apply.


That's odd, one of the things most people who've used HD comment on is how easy it is to buff off  Assuming you were working no more than a couple of panels at a time it should have been coming off in one swipe of the red cloth.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

It wasn't hard to buff off, it was just more difficult than WAX. The main issue was that me and my StepDad were pretty much using the products side by side, which emphasised the contrast. 

I really liked HD wax and it does give an amazing shine. I'm just lazy.


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Maybe you were applying it too thick.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

VinnyTGM said:


> Maybe you were applying it too thick.


Agreed.
I just re-did my bonnet with it. Left it a few minutes and the swipe test showed it was ready to come off.
That was by just lightly swiping the damp applicator in the pot, it feels like there is nothing on the applicator but a little goes a very long way with it and makes it a doddle to buff off.


----------



## Cornish lad (Jun 1, 2010)

Dont wanna sound like a dork, but wat is the 'swipe test?' here it so much and never understood what it is,

Thanks in advance


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Cornish lad said:


> Dont wanna sound like a dork, but wat is the 'swipe test?' here it so much and never understood what it is,
> 
> Thanks in advance


When you have applied polish/wax and you want to know if it is time to come off, run your finger along it and if it comes off completely revealing clean paint then it is time to buff, if it is smeary it needs more time.


----------



## Cornish lad (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok thanks mate really apprecite that


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

GolfFanBoy said:


> You'll get a fair bit of the wax off under the tap but the main thing is to keep it sealed damp.


Why do they go "hard" without them having been used?


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Why do they go "hard" without them having been used?


Whatever their moistened with at the factory evaporates from the sponge if it isn't sealed properly.


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Quick first impression. looks wise it gives a good gloss. Working is easy and I followed the instructions to the letter. The car was very well prepped and this really helped.

One thing of note. I was interupted at the buffing off stage and some of the wax was on for around an hour and it came off with relative ease. A very forgiving wax in my view and I would choose it over my collinite 915 but not in the same class as my preferred Supernatural.

Please bear in mind I am only judging at this stage on how it is to work with and the initial looks. I have yet to see how it lasts, beads or how easy it washes next time.

I like the kit also, nice touch. Can you apply any wax with a damp applicator? Really helped getting it thin, the tub should last ages.

Ediit: Just did a second coat. So after a quick clean and dry I have to say I am even more impressed. The beading and the sheeting were something else, and hopefully with the second coat ensuring coverage I think this gear is a winner.









Beading this morning before second coat.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I've only used the HD Wax on a dark blue car, red & black car but wondered if anyone has tried it on a silver or grey car?

I'm presuming it won't give a great shine as it does on darker colours, *but I just want to know if it would be worth my time applying it to a silver or grey car (simply by wanting to achieve a shine?)*


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

Will-S said:


> We should see a few more posts like this over the next week. Every Halfords I tried was out of stock.


I work in Halfords and you may find that it's not out on display in most stores as chavs enjoy stealin it for some reason just ask for it next time !!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

OKona said:


> You may find that it's not out on display in most stores as chavs enjoy stealin it for some reason.


That's because it's expensive!!


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

[QUOTEI've only used the HD Wax on a dark blue car, red & black car but wondered if anyone has tried it on a silver or grey car?

I'm presuming it won't give a great shine as it does on darker colours, but I just want to know if it would be worth my time applying it to a silver or grey car (simply by wanting to achieve a shine?)[/QUOTE]

Its all i use now


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Cheers mate, great to see what it's like on silver cars!

Nice car & great shine! :thumb:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

its that shiney i have had people staggered at how i get a shine - but thats a silver lightning which is different to a normal silver paint - eg star silver . normal silvers are harder to get a reflection from - but remember it isnt just the wax - its the prep and work before - cant just expect to buy a wax and have it go bling without taking the time to get the paintwork at its best


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

on a silver car...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool, spotless that is!

Is it a Skoda Fabia estate?


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Nah just the hatchback, with a heart stopping 64 bhp!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> That's because it's expensive!!


Not on Flea-Bay it isn't!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Not on Flea-Bay it isn't!


True! I did get it for a bargain price off there actually.


----------



## Saint_David (Oct 1, 2010)

Applied HD Wax this weekend on warm panels in the sun...

Won't be doing that again!!!


----------



## Jimbob_me (Sep 26, 2010)

I spent 3 hours washing, claying, polishing and waxing the bonnet of my dads range rover today. The paint was fairly well prepped as i clayed the whole thing beforehand. The polish i used was SRP and i used HD wax on top. The two seemed to get on well.

I only applied the one coat of wax, and to be honest with you i think i applied too much. Left it for 10-15 mins then buffed off. It came off easily enough with a micro-fibre and left a really nice finish. Ill be keen to see how long a single coat lasts. Ill also get some beading shots when it decides to rain next.

So far, so good!


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

This is how I have been doing it.
Wipe the hd wax on to the panel with the moistened applicator pad. Work it in with a Sonus final finish pad (red) using the Meguiars gt 220 da on setting four. Misting the pads with qd if they appeared to be drying out. Finally buffing off with the red microfibre. I started doing it this way as it seemed quicker than loading the Sonus pad using a spatula.
A question though, hd is suitable for high speed application (it says). Recommended speed for wax application as printed on the 220 is no.4, would anyone advise speeding it up a bit? I just want to maximise the hd and the 220 to get the best finish.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, that's it. I'll have to get myself some of this stuff!!

Think I'll wait for Halfords to start the BOGOF offer again though:thumb:


----------

